# Medicines?



## MedBottle1 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey everyone, A lot of the talk on here I have seen dealing with cleaning has concerned soda/water/beer (any type of cylindrical bottle). I have some medicine bottles that I would like to clean up and was wondering if they could be cleaned the same way as other types? The glass can be much thinner and was not sure what would be the best way to remove the haze and shine them up. Thanks!


----------



## andy volkerts (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes they can, but be aware that square or rectangular bottles are the hardest to clean with a tumbler, they take longer (tumbling time) and usually the glass is not as tough or as strong as sodas and beers or other round bottles (due corners and such) So you have to check on them a lot more often so as not to over clean or damage them. Tunbling is not economically realistic for a lot of bottles worth less than fifty dollars, especially if you have to send them to someone else. If you have your own tumbler you don't have to be so aware of costs, but be aware that copper pellets and the cutters and polishes are not cheap, so don't tumble junk or inexpensive bottles other than learning examples of course. It also takes a lot of time and requires some patience to tumble bottles successfully unless of course you are retired and like to do it............


----------



## MedBottle1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks! I do not have my own tumbler and I only have a select few I want cleaned. Has anyone tried that White Ox or whatever it is called from harbor Freight on medicines? I saw a guy posting he used it for other type of bottle but didnt know if he used it on meds.


----------

